# Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

To answer a question from this thread/post: >>click here<<


Hi James,



Terrarium Supplies said:


> how did the hypochondrialis breeding go? My little male is calls out every single night.


my strategy to breed them was to keep them (a group of one male and two females) 3 to 4 weeks a little bit dryer and warmer + heavy feeding (crickets and roaches), after this period to raise the humidity with misting for a couple of days before I put them in the rain chamber. That was the theory resp. my plans ...but things went differently! 

As planed I put the trio in a dry tank: no substrate on the ground & no plants, just some branches and a small water bowl. I didn't messure the temperature nor humidity. Due to heavy workload, I didn't found the time to start the misting phase after 3 to 4 weeks so they stayed for about 2 month in the dry tank. Finally I started to mist in the evenings. At the beginning every couple of days. Soon after - before I could put them in the rain chamber (which wasn't prepared yet) - the female was carrying the male arround. So, what to do?: flood this tank (which has no raining system nor plants) or prepare the rain chamber? Since he was sitting the second evening still on the female I decided to flood the dry tank and put a branch with leaves from our common lilac tree in the garden, misted heavily in the evenings and mornings, put a heat mat below the tank (to raise the humitidy even more) and waited. After two or three days I had to replace the common lilac branch, because the leaves started to dry out. I did it one or two times (can't remember) till they spawned. Even I let them a couple more days in the now wet tank with misting in the evenings and mornings, I got only one clutch from the trio even the male still tryed to clamps the females, but the females wherent interested in carrying him arround and tyed to get rid of him. 


See also the photo love story:


My male:











Beginning of June I have started to mist the tank more frequently (after a dry period) and since then, he started to call and to do other things boys do with girls...











looks like they are laying eggs, but unfortunately nothing happened in this night:











The day after "the trial" they managed do do it right:











The clutch in the folded leaf:











In the breeding box: 











2nd of July - about 9 days aftwer spawning - the tadpoles hatched:












Some days later:









29th of July:





















...the hintlegs are growing:

































the "landing tank":











































all the best,
Martin


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Excellent work Martin. I haven't tried my single pair yet but very tempted as the male won't stop calling!!! How many young did you eventually raise from the clutch and did you keep them or sell them on? Any problems getting the young feeding?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow congrats! :flrt: really healthy looking :no1:


----------



## earthtiger (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

since a few days, I have some Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis tadpoles swimming again:


Couple in amplexus:











After spawning, one specimen (I think it's a male) is sitting on the folded leafe with the eggs inside:











During the spawning, the couple folds the leafe as protection for the eggs:











The leafe with the eggs in the incubator:











Well developped eggs:











In the morning after the tadpoles hatched (with very few exceptions, all eggs developped):











Freshly hatched tadpoles:











kind regards,
Martin


----------

